# Logiciels > Microsoft Office > [2019] synchro des contacts avec outlook en ligne

## michelb74

Bonjour  tous, je viens d'installer office 2019 sur mon PC
J'utilise outlook pour la messagerie professionnelle, et j'ai cr tous mes contacts; j'envoie et reoit sans problme, de mme je peux consulter les mails sur outlook en ligne par contre impossible de Synchroniser les contacts entre ma version ordi et le web mail outlook.com! j'ai bien une adresse en "hotmail.com" 
Quand je cre un contact en ligne, il se synchronise bien avec mes contacts "outlook" sur mon tlphone, mais pas avec ceux de mon ordinateur!!! 
Aidez moi s'il vous plait!!! je dsespre!!!quand je suis hors de mondomicile, j'ai tous les messages, mais impossible d'avoir les contacts!!!
D'avance merci!

----------


## michelb74

> Bonjour  tous, je viens d'installer office 2019 sur mon PC
> J'utilise outlook pour la messagerie professionnelle, et j'ai cr tous mes contacts; j'envoie et reoit sans problme, de mme je peux consulter les mails sur outlook en ligne par contre impossible de Synchroniser les contacts entre ma version ordi et le web mail outlook.com! j'ai bien une adresse en "hotmail.com" 
> Quand je cre un contact en ligne, il se synchronise bien avec mes contacts "outlook" sur mon tlphone, mais pas avec ceux de mon ordinateur!!! 
> Aidez moi s'il vous plait!!! je dsespre!!!quand je suis hors de mondomicile, j'ai tous les messages, mais impossible d'avoir les contacts!!!
> D'avance merci!


Problme rsolu.... le compte tait cre avec serveur POP !
je l'ai supprim et l'ai recr avec le serveur "compte outlook qui utilise le serveur exchange de Microsoft...

----------

